

Kernel panic when pressing alt+PrtScn+c in Ubuntu - holms

What is this? Even when screen locked I&#x27;ve got kernel panic. Why sysrq is turned on by default? How can I trust Ubuntu competence after this kind of stuff.
======
geekishmatt
according to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key)
PrtScn+C means "Perform a system crash. A crashdump will be taken if it is
configured."

------
anan0s
sysrq ftw. Really useful option. AFAIK alt-sysrq-e and -i are disabled by
default in new kernels

------
geekishmatt
according to ubuntu documention you need to press alt+PrtScn simultaneously
for any sysrq action

~~~
holms
why you need this in the first place? I think I'll troll some colleagues
around. Although screen is locked, I'll just push alt+PrtScn and "c" to create
a kernel panic. Cruel? Yes. Who's problem is that? - CANONICAL

------
jkbyc
not happening to me. Ubuntu 13.04

